# Beginning dipping problems



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

All,
I recently dipped my first candles and need some advise. I have braiding wick as well as wick with a zinc core. Are their specific uses for which each of these are designed? I dipped several using the zinc cored wick and they look very nice. They also seem to burn well...but guttering soon develops and a river of wax flows down one side and the candle then it burns down very fast. I leveled the candle, but this still happened. These first few candle were about 5" long and about as thick as my thumb at the bottom. I'll try the braided wick with no zinc core next time. wick size was #1, I 
Any thoughts or suggestions to share with a novice on how to get a nice even burning dipped beeswax candle?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you'll have better luck with square braided, either 1/0 or 2/0 depending on how big your candle is. experiment. Once you find something that works, test burn, because things sometimes change.


----------

